# brush creek wildlife area



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Just got off the phone with my brother,we are tossing ideas around for the last month of archery, we have been talking for sometime about trying Jefferson co, ether highlandtown or brush creek wildlife areas, its been quite a few years since I have hunted Jefferson co.looking for any input from you fellow ogf members,opinions... anything???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The ODNR has some good descriptions in their website of these two areas. Particularly BC which they said is so large and rugged, it gets passed by by most hunters and implies very light hunting pressure. I used to grouse hunt there and can vouch for the "rugged" part! It is a very scenic area. Give it a shot, what have you got to loose?


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Also you may want to take a look at Fernwood state forest and Jefferson state lake.
Both areas get allot of pressure in gun season and then they are basically dead.
This whole area down here are ridges and deep hollows, there are allot of deer here but access is often tough.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

do any of these public areas have any sizeable amount of farmland surrounding its borders?


----------

